# Donkeys and Llamas.



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

Interesting story in our newspaper. A guardian dog probably would have stopped the bear. 



> TOWN OF MAINE, Wis. â Wisconsin Department of Natural Resources warden Mike Young said he's never seen anything quite like it in his 20 years on the job.
> A 300-pound black bear in search of food recently targeted a donkey in Outagamie County, near Appleton. Young said the bear dragged the donkey out of a pen in the Town of Maine, but left two llamas alone.
> With the ground still cold and the lack of greenery, Young said black bears are raiding bird feeders and getting into trouble. He tried to trap the bear that killed the donkey, but it would pull the meat out of the trap and avoid capture. Young said he was able to get a shot at the bear, but only wounded him.
> WLUK-TV reported that Young called in a bear hunting guide and a dog, and they tracked the bear down and killed it.


----------

